# Hello from Helsinki Finland



## Matt1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Greetings from rainy Finland. I have been visiting the site for a while and learned a lot about Freemasonry. This is a good resource. I guess the Freemasonry in the US is somewhat different from Freemasonry in Europe. Europeans are not very open about their Freemasonry since I haven't spotted any active discussion groups on this side of the ocean.

I sent my application to the lodge a few months ago, had a couple of pleasant discussions with lodge members and now I received an email saying that my initiation was scheduled for April but postponed to May, so I'm assuming that  I have been accepted in some meeting. I feel very good about having taken this step. Not counting on May though.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 19, 2020)

Matt1 said:


> ...Not counting on May though.



Nor would I in this new COVID-19 world... but you are on your journey, and it might just take a bit longer to obtain the title "Brother" but stick with it and be patient and I am sure you will.

Kind regards
B


----------



## JanneProeliator (Mar 23, 2020)

Tervehdys tuleva veljeni.

Now in english as it is the language of the group. 

It is correct that there is not so much forums for masons in this side of the pond. There is some but they are hidden and master masons only. So eventually you'll get to those discussions too. 

What lodge you petitioned to? 
Unfortunatelly all masonic activity is dark untill further notice by our grand master due to COVID situation. I would assume your initiation will happen in autumn.

Kärsivällisyys on hyve ja vapaamuurarius on elämän mittainen matka, muutama kuukausi ei heilauta kuppia mihinkään suuntaan.


----------



## Matt1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Hei Janne, paljon kiitoksia / thank you very much. I petitioned for Sirius lodge but as I said, I am just assuming I have been accepted and while I am eager to know more, it will happen whenever it's safe and the time is right.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 23, 2020)

Greetings from Scotland, as mentioned in another reply, once you become a Brother, there is a world of chat groups that you would be welcome to join. We were meant to have Brethren visiting from Finland next month, but Scotland too has gone dark early this year due to the COVID-19 situation.


----------



## Matt1 (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll be sure to visit Scotland some time. As a tourist and hopefully, a Freemason.
Matt1


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2020)

Matt1 said:


> I sent my application to the lodge a few months ago, had a couple of pleasant discussions with lodge members and now I received an email saying that my initiation was scheduled for April but postponed to May, so I'm assuming that I have been accepted in some meeting.


Great! Congratulations!


----------



## Matt1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great! Congratulations!


Thank you, Warrior1256


----------



## Brother H (Mar 29, 2020)

Congratulations to a life full of amazing experiences, learning and a lot of Brotherhood!
Try to avoid looking at the internet for the upcoming rituals as it will ruin the experience. And most of the times, it will give you wrong/improper messages.

Congrats again!


----------



## JanneProeliator (Mar 30, 2020)

Matt1 said:


> Hei Janne, paljon kiitoksia / thank you very much. I petitioned for Sirius lodge but as I said, I am just assuming I have been accepted and while I am eager to know more, it will happen whenever it's safe and the time is right.


Sirius is a good lodge. If you are a motocycle enthusiast there is also some Widows Sons brothers in that lodge.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Mar 30, 2020)

Mark Stockdale said:


> Greetings from Scotland, as mentioned in another reply, once you become a Brother, there is a world of chat groups that you would be welcome to join. We were meant to have Brethren visiting from Finland next month, but Scotland too has gone dark early this year due to the COVID-19 situation.


I wish to visit Scotland one day too.
I also have heard lots of good things about the Royal Order of Scotland. There are quite a few brethren in Finland who belong to that order too.


----------



## Matt1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Brother H said:


> Congratulations to a life full of amazing experiences, learning and a lot of Brotherhood!
> Try to avoid looking at the internet for the upcoming rituals as it will ruin the experience. And most of the times, it will give you



Thank you Brother H...(or maybe i should address you as "mr H" at this point  
There isn't much to congratulate yet, since I only have a date, and even thatis likely to be postponed. But I am very much looking forward to it. I did read a lot about Freemasonry in the internet before I send a letter to the  lodge, not rituals though.


----------



## Matt1 (Mar 30, 2020)

JanneProeliator said:


> Sirius is a good lodge. If you are a motocycle enthusiast there is also some Widows Sons brothers in that lodge.



I'm sure it is - I felt very good about the meetings. 
I used to have a motorcycle but I had to sell it - too much maintenance costs per kilometre. Perhaps I will have to think again


----------



## Matt L (Apr 3, 2020)

Congratulations on your first step.  Hang in there, as others have said, it may be a while.


----------



## Matt1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Matt L said:


> Congratulations on your first step.  Hang in there, as others have said, it may be a while.



Thank you, Matt L.  I don't mind waiting, it's the only sensible thing to do now. It was nice that they took the time to drop me an email though.


----------

